# nipple/elbow 10/6



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

I went out with richard, richard, mike and jeff from the atlanta big game fishing club on sat on a 29 Evergladesand man was it rough 5-7 ft a few bigger . We left IslandCove about amand did 11 knots all thewayout to the nipple.Had a shark hittheshotgun about 9 dont know what kind it was have not ever seen shark like that but it wasn't a mako. Hooked up a sail about 12:30 got him to the boat in about 20 minutes and a good release. And caught one wahoo about 25 pounds and one black fin that was the size of a football.back to dock by 6:30.All in all a great day richard caught his first billfish and mike caught his first wahoo.

http://www.youtube.com/southpawemail


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

It's impressive you got out there and fished at all....looked nasty. Add to that a sailfish and a hoo, and I would say you 'da man! Seriously, nice job guys. I know how hard it is to fish on those kind of seas.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job!!!! Glad somebody got out there!


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go! Would've sucked to go out on a day like that and come back with a skunk! Sweet conversion!





Mike


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Are ya sore??? Glad you made it out and back!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job guys. congrats on the sail:clap hope to get out wednesday ,thursday if weather permits. tight lines.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job guys. Glad someone made it out. 

We went out of DI about 15 miles and turned around. We were going to try and do some bottom fishing. A little to rough though!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report guys,not a bad day at all in that nasty weather.:clap


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

sometimes you just have to go for it. good job on the sail and hoo. even rough seas beats a good day at the office


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to speak w/you at the docks! Congrrats on the sail fish. :clap:clap:clap

We had a tough day also. We launched out of Orange Bch, so ran the ICW to Pensacola, and then headed off. We hit the Chevron on the way to the nipple, and decided to troll around it for some kings, but only found a bonito & about a 1/2 dozen cuda were home. I found a nice broken weedline just a little South, we missed two white's, a nice dolphin,had a couple runs that seemed like hoo's. We had a hard tme keeping lines tight with anglers pitching to & fro. 

Late in the afternoon, we realized our scupper on the starboard side wasn't draining properly,and discovered we were holding water. That's a scary tought in any kind of sea's. So out came the pump & bucket brigade. Between the waves over the bow and a bait tank hose pumping water into the boat, we had taken enough h20 to slightly list. I soon discovered the manual bigle was non-functional and the auto-bilge pump was on, but not moving h20.We kept on top of things w/the manual pump, and headed for 5:00 weigh in. 

We didn't get back to OB in time to find some replacement pumps, so we didn't fish the 2nd day. Admittedly, I don't think the team was too enthusiastic about getting beat to death again. There were lots of bruises and sore backs from the pounding. 

So did you guys win it? I haven't heard the who placed where.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job jeff.. that group came down last year and if i recall had crappy wx then... tho i cannot remember when its been like this for so long.. 

rich


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the sail Jeff:toast How bout this,pop the video in at the house,snap a couple of still photos with the ole digital,and post them that way. Just a thought:letsdrink


----------



## FrequenSea (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom ASWSC Pensacola Tourney: 1st-Outlaw-Mike Springer

2nd-Little Ty(?) Richard Watkins (He is still smilling and showing that vid)

3rd-Niki Girl-Pat Thai

4th-Glory Days-Ted DuBose

5th-Two Bills-Bill Rhodes


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. If anyone has any pictures (especially the sail) from the tournament, pls send them to me. I am putting an article together for the Georgia Outdoor Adventures magazine. You can e-mail me as follows, pls note I am using the word "at" instead of "@" so I don't get spammed to death: sales(at)burgesspigment(dot)com


----------

